# Toys for mice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I know about plastic cat toys(balls),toliet paper rolls,boxes,
What else?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I always found the bird section of the pet shop better than the rodent section for toys. They have all sorts of cool dangly things and ladders in the bird section.

Sarah xxx


----------

